# It takes 6-10 weeks to get your car!!!! Relax!!



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

I have never seen a bunch of cry babies than on this board.

Look people, it takes 6-10 weeks. Don't think that by calling the nice sweet ED girls or by calling Harms, or the trucking company that it will get to you any faster.:tsk:

I foresee people just upsetting the nice people at VDC, Harms and the trucking company to the point where they will not take phone calls anymore.

Just relax and wait, it will get to you when it gets to you.


----------



## bikenski (Jun 16, 2002)

cosmos said:


> Look people, it takes 6-10 weeks. Don't think that by calling the nice sweet ED girls or by calling Harms, or the trucking company that it will get to you any faster.:tsk:


And how many times have you called the ED girls, asking about the delay of your car?


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

huh?! who's saying that... :yikes:


----------



## x3eer (Dec 10, 2007)

When I placed an order for $30 UV filter on Amazon.com, they sent me couple of emails for order confirmation with estimated processing time, shipping notice and tracking number. 

When I moved from San Diego to Virginia, I shipped my car thru trucking company. Truck driver called me every 2~3 days with updated location and estimated delivery date.

If they give me an estimated redelivery date and current status or location of car within 24 hrs of delay thru email or OC, I wouldn***8217;t call and bother them.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

x3eer said:


> If they give me an estimated redelivery date and current status or location of car within 24 hrs of delay thru email or OC, I wouldn't call and bother them.


You are joking, right? :dunno::dunno:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

2 times. First time because 4 other people where on the boat and their car was released to trucking and mine was not. I wanted to see when it would be released. The second time after JS said it did not seem right that it cleared customs, no work order issued, yet it was 2 weeks until it would be released to carrier. That was it. Now if there was a work order issued I would not not called and been ok with it.

I am glad I called as apprently (as the trucking company guy said) "It was not marked as Hot". 

All I am saying is that there are a few people on this baord abusing ths system by calling almost while their cars are still in the hull asking when, when, why, when.

Calling will do nothing, it will not make your car get to you any faster. Use this board to vent, bitch and complain, that is what we are here for. Abuse us....I know JS likes it.


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

I think if OC or the automated 800 number was more robust, very little people would bug the ED office. Though I also agree 24 hour updates is a little ridiculous too. As long as I can pop a tracking number in on some website and the information is somewhat current, I'd be satisfied.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

JS: why dont we do it here???

Like post your VIN and have one person call up and give like 12 VINs 2X a week to the ED girls to run.

That might be a simple solution to a foreseeable issue.


----------



## pattjin (Jan 16, 2007)

Redelivery is like sending something via USPS, if you track your package online, you'll see that the shipper printed a shipping label and then at some point (you hope) 3 days later you'll get the package, then the next day (or 3) the tracking will get updated.

Compared to UPS/FedEx/DHL, etc, it gets scanned at every stop. I don't know how the boats work, but I'm sure there's enough data out there they could do that. If we can get this information for free, I'm sure BMW who is actually paying to ship the stuff can know exactly where their boat is.

BTW, I haven't called anyone yet, I'll leave that to my CA...

I dropped my car off Nov.5, still waiting, I think some others dropped off way later and have ended up farther along than me (and my shipmates)


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

JSpira said:


> You are joking, right? :dunno::dunno:


what's wrong with what he said?

This has been rehashed many times in the past so I don't particularly feel like going thru that again but if the OC is a joke & there is no other way to get a status, then why are you defending BMW here?

Slapping together a webpage that would show what phase of the redelivery your car is in, is *not that difficult.* It's a matter of will, not complexity.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

and to cosmos -- 6-10 weeks? Perhaps, sure.

But not for everybody. A guy on this board was on the same ship as I was & he picked up at PDC as I did yet he got his car 2 wks before me.

Why is that, do you know? No?

I don't either, nobody does. Did my car suffer damage that had to be repaired? Did a narco dealer stash 2kilos of coke in the trunk & that caused a delay?

It's been said many times, but perhaps it's worth repeating. People don't expect their cars to be overnighted from MUC. They expect *information* about their cars.

That aint much to ask, now is it?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

coontie said:


> what's wrong with what he said?
> 
> This has been rehashed many times in the past so I don't particularly feel like going thru that again but if the OC is a joke & there is no other way to get a status, then why are you defending BMW here?
> 
> Slapping together a webpage that would show what phase of the redelivery your car is in, is *not that difficult.* It's a matter of will, not complexity.


We all agree it could be done. My comment, which was based on current reality, does not even begin to imply a defense of BMW by the way.

The statement that, effectively put, says "as long as they keep me updated," is of course not going to happen.

The point of Cosmos´ thread was that we should not call and obsess.

He also makes the point that we should instead obsess here - amongst friends. I think he´s spot on.


----------



## x3eer (Dec 10, 2007)

JSpira said:


> You are joking, right? :dunno::dunno:


I wasn't joking at all.

If they don't provide enough information to track down or at least the estimated delivery date of my car, which I already paid in full and just got second payment slip of loan, they deserve those phone calls.


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

x3eer said:


> I wasn't joking at all.
> 
> If they don't provide enough information to track down or at least the estimated delivery date of my car, which I already paid in full and just got second payment slip of loan, they deserve those phone calls.


I couldn't agree more. I expect to receive an up-to-date status of my car seeing as how I shelled out $50,000+ more than a month ago and have nothing to show for it right now. If this status cannot be checked on the internet, then I'll call whoever and whenever I please to get an update. Sure, I won't get my car faster because I called, but at least there will be an expectation set so I don't have to sit around obsessing about when my car will arrive.


----------



## borisivan (Aug 2, 2007)

*agreed!*



> I couldn't agree more. I expect to receive an up-to-date status of my car seeing as how I shelled out $50,000+ more than a month ago and have nothing to show for it right now. If this status cannot be checked on the internet, then I'll call whoever and whenever I please to get an update. Sure, I won't get my car faster because I called, but at least there will be an expectation set so I don't have to sit around obsessing about when my car will arrive.


Agreed!

And this doesn't mean that we're rude on the phone, or not understanding re: customs inspections or unfortunately scrapes that were incurred on the boat. It simply means that we don't want to settle for "it will get here when it gets here". Knowing that it will be here in 10 days, and why, is 10000x times better than having no idea if it will show up tomorrow, or in 4 weeks, etc. Some of us need to plan around the car's arrival, for various reasons, too.

The poster had it correct: we've paid for the car. We knew getting into ED that the wait might be long, and that's an inconvenience that we have to deal with. But this doesn't mean it has to be a mystery with no planning. OC status is garbage, not worth anything. Often WEEKS out of sync.

We all agree that an automated status update would be best, so we don't have to bug the friendly ED staff. Perhaps if OC was accurate, much of this would be solved? But since OC is WORTHLESS.....


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

What does the price of the car have to do with the expierence??


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cosmos said:


> What does the price of the car have to do with the expierence??


:dunno: People confuse things easily.


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

Just one thing: we've noticed that the BMWUSA website has been redone, and that there are some changes. One thing happened that surprised me a bit: it turned out that the OC report on my car's status was more up-to-date this past Monday than either my CA or BMWUSA's ED department (where I'm guessing my CA gets updates). Maybe things have changed there. It's maybe worth keeping an eye on it.


----------



## x3eer (Dec 10, 2007)

cosmos said:


> What does the price of the car have to do with the expierence??


Did I say that my ED experience was that bad? :dunno::dunno:

I had such a great time and no doubt it was a fabulous experience. Since I was able to track down and confirm that it has been discharged from the cargo ship, all I needed to know was what process my car was running in and when it will be arriving at the dealer.

I never tried or even asked them to move my car fast.

After 4 weeks of waiting, well.. OC still says ***8216;En Route***8217;, I called ED Department, and she kindly confirmed that it has been released to the trucking and also added that it will be arriving in a couple of days.

Couldn***8217;t be happier.

Did I do something wrong? What***8217;s wrong with that? :dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:

Enjoy you experience. :rofl:


----------



## cipher5 (Aug 20, 2007)

cosmos said:


> What does the price of the car have to do with the expierence??


It doesn't have to do with the European Delivery experience, it has to do with the redelivery experience. If you've paid for the car, you have a sense of ownership, sure you may have financed the car and the bank actually holds the title, but who really cares, you are already making payments on a car your can't drive. (I'm assuming those who have leased on not complaining cause they aren't making the first payment). When you pay a certain amount for a product or service, the more you pay, the higher level of service you require. This is normal business, a $100 pair of pants better be more durable than a $10 pair of pants.

In any case, we know the car takes 6-10 weeks to arrive, maybe even longer for whatever case. The complaining comes from being provided with the proper information so there is less of a guessing game of when the vehicle will arrive.


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

cosmos said:


> What does the price of the car have to do with the expierence??


EVERYTHING!!!

When you're picking up the car in Europe you are not setting your expectations that your car will arrive in 10 weeks. You are reading this board and hoping that you'll get it in 4 (at least i did) and when that does not happen there is a natural dissapointment that can be directly traced to the price of the car.

case #1)
I paid $20K for the car ... I guess I can wait 3 months

versus

case #2)
I paid $50K for the car ... I think I deserve to have in 4 weeks and WHY am I not told WHERE the car is AND WHEN it will be delivered.

It's the same as with every thing else you buy, you get what you pay for. The more you pay, the higher your expectations of the product/company/store.


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

My 4 year-old is asking me every day now "How many days until Santa comes." I know he is excited and has difficulty understanding time scale so I do not get upset with his questions. But, the fact is, Santa ain't coming any sooner by his repetitve asking and over the years he will understand this. You folks that are tracking each nautical mile your ship travels on the open sea and then how many cars each custom officer clears between each sh** break he takes are driving yourself crazy and are making your ED experience worse for no good reason. 

You should accept the fact that it will take 8 weeks and if it shows earlier than that, You'll be happy with the surprise call from your CA. After 8 weeks, make a call and check status- it'll likely be close and that'll be cool. This ain't like FedEx where they will lose your package and thus necessitate the calls of inquiry. 

As for a tracking mechanism, there are just too many things out of BMW's control along the way and I don't think they want to be receiving calls about why it is taking time to get picked up (not in their control)- why the ship is so damn slow (not in their control)- why the panamanian's are holding up the lock (not in their control)- why the ship is in port and not docking (not in their control) - why customs is taking time clearing (same) and why the truck driver is stopping at every hooker infested truck stop on the way to your dealer.

In the end, you'll get your ride and appreciate all the more that you had to wait for the gratification. Your ordinary buyer doesn't understand this and will settle for a more expensive car not matched to his desires just so he can get his load off at the dealer within 10 minutes of walking in. He will never appreciate his car as much as you do. You have more vested in your purchase than just the dollars and cents and will treasure the car long after you have replaced it knowing the only reason that car was built was because of your effort and patience.

When the wait gets painful, go to the movies or take a shower and duplicate the opening scene from American Beauty:jack: It'll help a little


----------



## Boomer_M3 (Jun 28, 2007)

"we've noticed that the BMWUSA website has been redone, and that there are some changes. One thing happened that surprised me a bit: it turned out that the OC report on my car's status was more up-to-date this past Monday than either my CA or BMWUSA's ED department "

The updated data from my CA arrived 3 days ago (via email). The OC reflects earlier data. The site is clearly behind other internal BMW systems. Data update is a reality - done everywhere in the world. It could be done in the OC if management wanted it done.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

sbgator90 said:


> My 4 year-old is asking me every day now "How many days until Santa comes." I know he is excited and has difficulty understanding time scale so I do not get upset with his questions. But, the fact is, Santa ain't coming any sooner by his repetitve asking and over the years he will understand this. You folks that are tracking each nautical mile your ship travels on the open sea and then how many cars each custom officer clears between each sh** break he takes are driving yourself crazy and are making your ED experience worse for no good reason.
> 
> You should accept the fact that it will take 8 weeks and if it shows earlier than that, You'll be happy with the surprise call from your CA. After 8 weeks, make a call and check status- it'll likely be close and that'll be cool. This ain't like FedEx where they will lose your package and thus necessitate the calls of inquiry.
> 
> ...


:bow::clap::clap: Bravo!!! Bravo!! Couldn't have said it better myself.

I also agree with Cosmo....Money has nothing with anything here. And anyone who thinks that you because you spend $50K (whoopie!!!) and therefore you have the right to demand things.... get a life!! If you truly want to make amount spend an issue. I suppose I can sympathize with you had you purchased a $20K car and pay $50K for it.... In which case I'd say you deserve it!! but fact is.... You paid $50K for a $60K car... I'd say you've been faily compensated!!


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

I think we've all become spoiled by the immediacy of information available online. We expect everything to be real time 24-7. As anxious as I am to get my car (my boat docked this past Monday), I realize that there are many factors outside of BMW's control. The biggest variable seems to be the time it takes to clear customs, and I suspect that the customs officers could give a rat's behind as to whether we get our new toys in time for Christmas.


----------



## Kevedward (Jul 11, 2007)

sdsanta said:


> I think we've all become spoiled by the immediacy of information available online. We expect everything to be real time 24-7. As anxious as I am to get my car (my boat docked this past Monday), I realize that there are many factors outside of BMW's control. The biggest variable seems to be the time it takes to clear customs, and I suspect that the customs officers could give a rat's behind as to whether we get our new toys in time for Christmas.


+1


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

sdsanta said:


> I think we've all become spoiled by the immediacy of information available online. We expect everything to be real time 24-7. As anxious as I am to get my car (my boat docked this past Monday), I realize that there are many factors outside of BMW's control. The biggest variable seems to be the time it takes to clear customs, and I suspect that the customs officers could give a rat's behind as to whether we get our new toys in time for Christmas.


Unfortunately, you got this part very right Santa! If you didn't fly your bag of goodies in under their radar, they'd have your fat ass sitting in their clearing house 'til Martin Luther King Day


----------



## Luis A. (Dec 13, 2007)

Mmhh... I'm compelled to jump in, this one looks like fun..

I could be wrong but methinks the magnitude of expenditure paid for a service or product absolutely has to have a correlation with the quality of the service, item or experience received. Do you expect the same level of service and dining experience at Wendy's as you would at the Capital Grille or Morton's? What am I missing...?


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

It would be so much better if BMW exposed their system (in which they can see the status/location of the car) on a web interface (OC). ED dept knows where the car is, so why is it kept secret from the owner of the car (you take ownership of the car in Munich, right?!)


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

*Bee Special*



beewang said:


> :bow::clap::clap: Bravo!!! Bravo!! Couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> I also agree with Cosmo....Money has nothing with anything here. And anyone who thinks that you because you spend $50K (whoopie!!!) and therefore you have the right to demand things.... get a life!! If you truly want to make amount spend an issue. I suppose I can sympathize with you had you purchased a $20K car and pay $50K for it.... In which case I'd say you deserve it!! but fact is.... You paid $50K for a $60K car... I'd say you've been faily compensated!!


Bee, I just noticed. I am proud that I was in your 5,000th post! :typing:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Luis A. said:


> Mmhh... I'm compelled to jump in, this one looks like fun..
> 
> I could be wrong but methinks the magnitude of expenditure paid for a service or product absolutely has to have a correlation with the quality of the service, item or experience received. Do you expect the same level of service and dining experience at Wendy's as you would at the Capital Grille or Morton's? What am I missing...?


Nothing except for the fact that its just a BMW and not a hand built Ferrari. Its a mass produced car that is sold in the millions. 50k aint what it used to be and frankly I think we get AMAZING service from the ED people who dont see a drop of comission from us.

We might need a ED Department fund for the sh8t these girls put up with.


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

Luis A. said:


> Mmhh... I'm compelled to jump in, this one looks like fun..
> 
> I could be wrong but methinks the magnitude of expenditure paid for a service or product absolutely has to have a correlation with the quality of the service, item or experience received. Do you expect the same level of service and dining experience at Wendy's as you would at the Capital Grille or Morton's? What am I missing...?


Luis,

I entirely agree with you and believe the problem in this system is that BMW has no control in a couple aspects of the redelivery and thus can not perfect the process that I am sure they would if they could. Look at the experience they've created at the Welt and their free Maintenance program. They know they are Morton's and give that quality of service by my experience when they are the chef. But, when the jerkoff butcher fails to deliver the Filet, Porterhouse and Ribeye. It's crap ass salmon and salad for the night.: puke:


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

cosmos said:


> Nothing except for the fact that its just a BMW and not a hand built Ferrari. Its a mass produced car that is sold in the millions. 50k aint what it used to be and frankly I think we get AMAZING service from the ED people who dont see a drop of comission from us.


Why do you think an "amazing service" can only be expected from commissioned people?

I expect amazing service from people who PROVIDE me a service.

Commission or not.

The beef here is not with the ED people anyway. It's with the lack of easily accessible information about the cars dropped off in Europe.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

cosmos said:


> Nothing except for the fact that its just a BMW and not a hand built Ferrari. Its a mass produced car that is sold in the millions. 50k aint what it used to be


Very true.

If I owned a Ferrari, I'd expect a bloody birthday card every year & and a phone call to boot.

Leasing a BMW, I don't expect any of that. I just want a simple website, where I can go & find out what phase of the re-delivery process my car is in, to approximately know when to expect it.

Why is this such an outlandish request??


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

beewang said:


> :bow::clap::clap: Bravo!!! Bravo!! Couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> I also agree with Cosmo....Money has nothing with anything here. And anyone who thinks that you because you spend $50K (whoopie!!!) and therefore you have the right to demand things.... get a life!! If you truly want to make amount spend an issue. I suppose I can sympathize with you had you purchased a $20K car and pay $50K for it.... In which case I'd say you deserve it!! but fact is.... You paid $50K for a $60K car... I'd say you've been faily compensated!!


It's not a matter of $50K. If I spent $3 for a product/service, I have a right to demand that this product/service be delivered to me. If you think you don't have a right to demand something which you've paid for, you're an absolute fool, and I'll do business with you anytime. Also, if you think BMW is charging me $50K for a $60K car, you're an idiot. How do you suppose the company stays in business?


----------



## joe321mrk (Jun 5, 2007)

sbgator90 said:


> You should accept the fact that it will take 8 weeks and if it shows earlier than that, You'll be happy with the surprise call from your CA. After 8 weeks, make a call and check status- it'll likely be close and that'll be cool. This ain't like FedEx where they will lose your package and thus necessitate the calls of inquiry.


I said the same thing back when I was waiting for my car. I tracked the car to make sure it made it on a ship and then I waited for my CA to call.


----------



## murmur11 (Apr 3, 2007)

aba030 said:


> It's not a matter of $50K. If I spent $3 for a product/service, I have a right to demand that this product/service be delivered to me. If you think you don't have a right to demand something which you've paid for, you're an absolute fool, and I'll do business with you anytime. Also, if you think BMW is charging me $50K for a $60K car, you're an idiot. How do you suppose the company stays in business?


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

beewang said:


> :bow::clap::clap: Bravo!!! Bravo!! Couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> I also agree with Cosmo....Money has nothing with anything here. And anyone who thinks that you because you spend $50K (whoopie!!!) and therefore you have the right to demand things.... get a life!! If you truly want to make amount spend an issue. I suppose I can sympathize with you had you purchased a $20K car and pay $50K for it.... In which case I'd say you deserve it!! but fact is.... You paid $50K for a $60K car... I'd say you've been faily compensated!!


That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.

Just because there is a European Delivery program that let's you save 'some' money doesn't mean the company has the right not to fulfill it's support abligation.


----------



## borisivan (Aug 2, 2007)

*here's the bottom line.*

(1) Delays happen. Whether your car is randomly selected for customs inspection, or got a scratch on the boat, S$!! happens. I think most of us agree that we need to understand there is a chance these unfortunate events occur, and might make us wait an additional day or two.... or 2-3 weeks.

(2) Understanding where we stand in the process is NOT an inappropriate request.

For those contributing to the argument here, please note that most of us requesting status updates aren't saying that delays are unreasonable. We're saying that we just want to know. If YOU'RE the type that likes suprises and your car arriving a month sooner or later doesn't affect you (selling your old car, etc), then that's awesome. Not all of us are like that, and just simply KNOWING that it's delayed, and knowing the reason, is important.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

vitaly said:


> That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Just because there is a European Delivery program that let's you save 'some' money doesn't mean the company has the right not to fulfill it's support abligation.


What obligation is there regarding support from BMW?? Where is it stated that you shall be entitled to updates and such....not that I can find. I think that is part of the issue here, not offense to you, but in general I am getting a sense of enttlement from this board regarding information of their property.

I do not expect BMW, Harms, the Trucking company or anyone else to provide me with any information, the fact that they do is a bonus.

It was mentioned before, the Internet is an amazing place, but quiet frankly we have been spoiled by instant inofrmatiuon and as such expect and then demand instant information.

We are entitled to nothing more than a call from our CA when our car arrives and that is it.


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

cosmos said:


> What obligation is there regarding support from BMW?? Where is it stated that you shall be entitled to updates and such....not that I can find. I think that is part of the issue here, not offense to you, but in general I am getting a sense of enttlement from this board regarding information of their property.
> 
> I do not expect BMW, Harms, the Trucking company or anyone else to provide me with any information, the fact that they do is a bonus.
> 
> ...


once again ... you and Mr. Wang can hold hands on this one.

Why don't you do yourself a huge favor and call ANY BMW dealer across the country and ask them when a customer purchases a car whether they are entitled to know when that car is going to be delivered.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

But you get a delivery date - and time. Delivery is at the Welt.

After that, you - essentially as a private person and transaction - are shipping your car across the Atlantic. BMW simply acts as your agent as does Harms.

Shipping large objects is an area fraught with vagaries, and there are numerous areas (such as U.S. Customs and Dept of Agriculture) where it would not be possible to get better information.

Let me add one thing: unlike most items which are imported, the cars are cleared through customs using real paper forms. That means paperwork has to be moved around and the EDI advanced reporting that U.S. Customs has available to most importers isn't available.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

But BMW knows where is car is, right?! They do tell people the information if people call them. The system can be improved if they just make the information public - people would stop calling them asking for a status and would generally be happier knowing that they have accurate info on where their car is (OC does give some info, but it is inaccurate)


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

vitaly said:


> That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
> 
> Just because there is a European Delivery program that let's you save 'some' money *doesn't mean the company has the right not to fulfill it's support abligation*.


You are lost dude....:tsk: Whoa!! "Support Obligation" whoo!! wee!! .:blah:

You've been told that it will take some time.; From BMW's website:


> ... * It will take appoximately 6-8 weeks to the East coast and 8-10 weeks to the West Coast from drop off date for a car to arrive at your BMW center for final delivery. Be advised that if you drop off your car at any other location than Germany that arrival time will be longer. *


Did you not read that part?? Why are you complaning??!!


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm going to give my 2-cents here. I just got off the phone with a Mona of ED BMW who told me that my car was on it's way to the wrong port (Zeebrugge) and re-directed to a port where more vessels were available for transport to the west coast. But, and this is a big BUT, there are no ships scheduled now or even in January - I dropped in Nice on 11/30...and it is only now, after I emailed and called and complained, on a transport to a port...so, the squeaky wheel get the grease or I don't see a car. I'm looking at at least 12 weeks now and that sucks...I didn't buy into that on this ED! No way, no how.

Jon


----------



## x3eer (Dec 10, 2007)

cosmos said:


> I do not expect BMW, Harms, the Trucking company or anyone else to provide me with any information, the fact that they do is a bonus.


It's not a bonus. BMW web under European Delivery Program says, "*The cost of transportation, customs clearance and duty, and marine insurance is included in the purchase price of all BMWs sold under the European Delivery Program*"

So you don't expect anything but all you should do is not bothering them and wait till they call you, and that's because you think it's a bonus... :dunno:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

that timeline is the initial expectation setting. What does that have to do with anything?! me thinks someone else is lost here.



beewang said:


> You are lost dude....:tsk: Whoa!! "Support Obligation" whoo!! wee!! .:blah:
> 
> You've been told that it will take some time.; From BMW's website:
> 
> Did you not read that part?? Why are you complaning??!!


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

*Hummmm ??*

They say that consistency is golden. Having a bit of difficulty reconciling "just relax" and "we are entitled to nothing" with post from the OP on the Hojin thread. Perhaps I'm just not seeing the distinction? :dunno:



cosmos said:


> I have never seen a bunch of cry babies than on this board.
> 
> Look people, it takes 6-10 weeks. *Don't think that by calling the nice sweet ED girls or by calling Harms, or the trucking company that it will get to you any faster*.:tsk:
> 
> ...





cosmos said:


> What obligation is there regarding support from BMW?? Where is it stated that you shall be entitled to updates and such....not that I can find. I think that is part of the issue here, not offense to you, but in general I am getting a sense of enttlement from this board regarding information of their property.
> 
> *I do not expect BMW, Harms, the Trucking company or anyone else to provide me with any information,* the fact that they do is a bonus.
> 
> ...





cosmos said:


> Looks like it leaves Bremerhaven today and gets into Port Hueneme (Waname) on December 7th.
> 
> Sweet!!:thumbup:





cosmos said:


> Where is the Ship today.
> 
> *You know we will need daily updates *from you Dave as you are the only subscriber to the site.





cosmos said:


> WTF!! Emeden...Is that still considered Bremerhaven???!! It should be on its way by now...*I want to see it in the open sea*.





cosmos said:


> How did you find out where the ship is located?





cosmos said:


> Could be an additional 4 weeks.





cosmos said:


> Could be longer.
> 
> Never trust a dealer, especially one with wrong info. I take it he has not done many ED's.
> 
> ...





cosmos said:


> Thanks for checking anyway. We all appreciate the effort.





cosmos said:


> wow, 8 days from Panama to California *seems like a long time to me*.





cosmos said:


> HAHAHA.:rofl:
> 
> *I think this is the worst part of the wait. It is in the USA, but not at the dealer yet. This is by far the most tourture of waiting so far*.





cosmos said:


> Arrgrhhhh, the boat is so freaking close, *dock already dock damn it!!!*





cosmos said:


> I would wait at least till Monday. *I am personaly going to call ED next Thursday and see if the car has cleared customs.*





cosmos said:


> *So anyone call??*





cosmos said:


> That is impossible!!! No way the ship docked the 7th and the guy picked up his car on the 8th.
> 
> Thats not even possible with not having to go thru customs. I am going to get to the bottom of this!





cosmos said:


> *Ok, I called ED and they informed me that the Hojin arrived on Thursday of last week, BUT NONE of the cars have even made it ot the VDC yet. She is thinking sometime this week, but NO cars were released.*





cosmos said:


> Thursday.....as in 24 hours from now?? Now way. Maybe, maybe next Monday by the earliest. She was implying to call her Monday to see if the car was released by Customs. Then it has to go thru VDC and that takes a few days. BMW processes thousands of cars a week, we are a speck of sand on their beach. I say we might see our cars NEXT Thursday.





cosmos said:


> *Anyone call and bother the nice people at the ED department today?*





cosmos said:


> *I also spoke to the very nice people at the ED department today* and my car is at the VDC, it arrived today 12/14, and has a estimated arrival at my dealer on 12/28. It has no damage.
> 
> I am not sure if it cleared customs or not. I was under the impression that arrived at VDC was after customs.





cosmos said:


> Where did you get that info from and what time did you get that info.
> 
> *I am sort of upset that I have an estimated release date of 12/27 with arrival at dealer 12/28.*





cosmos said:


> Girl at ED department





cosmos said:


> *No work order issued. I was told all the same info that everyone else was told, with the only exception being that it will not be released till 12/27 with Dealer ETA of 12/28. *
> 
> Again, she explained that the car reached the VDC today 12/14. She said work order was open and closed the same day and that means that there was no damage, otherwise the work order does not close untill car is fixed. *I asked why the delay and she said that it needs to go thru customs, which confused me but I did not push the point. *I thanked her and hung up.
> 
> ...





cosmos said:


> *Called trucking company. NOT RELEASED.*





cosmos said:


> *Ok, called this Morning and was told the same thing.* Work order open and closed same day, Friday 12/14.
> 
> *Given no reason for the delay.*
> 
> Car still at VDC with no open work order. Delivery time est. 12/28.





cosmos said:


> No it is not. I looked into this and as far as I can tell, *if we go up there with the Sheriff and a copy of our registration, as long as the cars have cleared customs they are ours.*
> 
> We will need a warrent for the Sheriff to come out, but* I know a few Judges so that will not be a problem.*
> 
> Seriously, Did you get an ETA for delivery of your car??





cosmos said:


> *Here is the thing that upsets me. It is that the car has cleared customs, there is no work order yet the car is sitting at the VDC*.:thumbdwn:
> 
> If it was still in customs that is one thing, but it is not.





cosmos said:


> Done and Done.
> 
> Will get on a truck today or tomorrow. I should have by Thrusday.
> 
> ...





cosmos said:


> That sucks, I have heard of cars taking 3 days to reach the Bay Area, so with any luck it should get to you by Today.
> 
> Not to steal your thunder, but I am in the same situation and hope to get my car by today as well.


----------



## sbgator90 (Dec 19, 2004)

fastjon said:


> I'm going to give my 2-cents here. I just got off the phone with a Mona of ED BMW who told me that my car was on it's way to the wrong port (Zeebrugge) and re-directed to a port where more vessels were available for transport to the west coast. But, and this is a big BUT, there are no ships scheduled now or even in January - I dropped in Nice on 11/30...and it is only now, after I emailed and called and complained, on a transport to a port...so, the squeaky wheel get the grease or I don't see a car. I'm looking at at least 12 weeks now and that sucks...I didn't buy into that on this ED! No way, no how.
> 
> Jon


This is exactly my point. Your calls have got your panties worked into a wad. What port did they take it to that there isn't another ship for the next 6 weeks? Wrong. Stay patient. It is highly unlikely it will go past 10 weeks total or the timeline that they have already laid out. The transporter will have several options to put your car to sea that Mona in ED won't be aware of and so can't speak to.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

cosmos said:


> 2 times. First time because 4 other people where on the boat and their car was released to trucking and mine was not. I wanted to see when it would be released. The second time after JS said it did not seem right that it cleared customs, no work order issued, yet it was 2 weeks until it would be released to carrier. That was it. Now if there was a work order issued I would not not called and been ok with it.
> 
> I am glad I called as apprently (as the trucking company guy said) "It was not marked as Hot".
> 
> ...


Well .. BMW should be so lucky to have people who WANT their product/brand so much. If EVERY business had this type of excitement over their product/brand, I am betting it is a problem they would LOVE to have.

BMW should start worrying when NOBODY wants their cars and do NOT call, choose ED, or walk into their dealership showfloors.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

cosmos said:


> What does the price of the car have to do with the expierence??


Would you say the same thing if you were going to a 5 star restaurant for dining? I don't understand your point here or with this thread, to be honest. If you eat at a 5 star restaurant (BMW in comparison to a Geo-Metro) I am SURE people do EXPECT much greater service, it's just par for the course. I think you are being unrealistic, and again will repeat my earlier post, BMW should not take 'advantage' of the fact that there are so many people "willing" to wait, go to Europe, or enjoy their cars so much that they REALLY want them, and especially AFTER they paid for them, because there are OTHER luxury dealerships that a customer could choose.

Are you in business? As, I am, and if I had a customer this upset, and my product is NOTHING near the cost of a BMW .. I would do my damndest to make sure I did whatever I could to make their experience a pleasurable one.

If you are a customer and NOT satisified, or are waiting longer than you were expecting, I can understand a call to inquire, it makes sense.

Anyway .. just my 2 cents.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Daren, you should know that *BMW* and *Great Service *do not go together... never has... and probably never will 

Great Service in the car biz equate to the Japanese Premium Brand.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

beewang said:


> Daren, you should know that *BMW* and *Great Service *do not go together... never has... and probably never will
> 
> Great Service in the car biz equate to the Japanese Premium Brand.


Hey Bee .. 

Well .. I will say, the "best" service I have EVER had and I didn't even buy the car was with Lexus. They were amazing. Their hardtop convertible had only 2 seats, and a little cargo area behind the seats, which is not to my liking. But, man ... they DO know how to treat a customer. But, again I chose BMW, so I can't complain too much.

This thread seemed to chastise BMW customers who were "impatient" and my point is, if you buy something, and especially as expensive as a BMW car, I can totally understand the customers point of view. Besides that, a business that wants to be around for decades, should WELL learn the value of customer service and word of mouth advertising.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Darrenbmw said:


> Besides that, a business that wants to be around for decades, should WELL learn the value of customer service and word of mouth advertising.


It would appear that BWM has indeed been around for decades and that their sales have increased in every year, including European Delivery sales, in numbers exceeding industry averages.

The word-of-mouth advertising that BMW gets is pretty darn good, too. Do you think that a few people saying "my used car sat on a boat too long" or "waited in customs too long" is going to tarnish that? Or that people who do European Delivery regularly are going to stop?


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd just like to point out that, technically at least, you guys are not BMW's customers. The dealers are. Car manufacturers are generally equipped to support hundreds of dealers, not millions of customers. They can't really charge enough for the cars to do that. Against this background, I think BMW does a pretty good job of providing direct support to ED customers. I think it could be improved, and I expect that, over time, it will continue to improve. The ED experience is much better this year in many respects than it was six years ago when I last did it, and there is considerably more information available about the car's location and status than I had back then. I think this is one of those cases where, as people get more, they want even more. What can be automated will improve. But BMW will never be in a position to hold each and every customer's hand.


----------



## vitaly (May 11, 2007)

beewang said:


> You are lost dude....:tsk: Whoa!! "Support Obligation" whoo!! wee!! .:blah:
> 
> You've been told that it will take some time.; From BMW's website:
> 
> Did you not read that part?? Why are you complaning??!!


Dude, maybe you are lost. I'm not complaining but simply stating the obvious.

The fact that you have your head stuck up BMW's butt just b/c the european delivery saves you some money, is another matter.


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

raleedy said:


> But BMW will never be in a position to hold each and every customer's hand.


What is OC?


----------



## x3eer (Dec 10, 2007)

wcbimmer said:


> They say that consistency is golden. Having a bit of difficulty reconciling "just relax" and "we are entitled to nothing" with post from the OP on the Hojin thread. Perhaps I'm just not seeing the distinction? :dunno:


Thank you for all your hard work, wcbimmer! :thumbup:


----------



## raleedy (Sep 22, 2007)

am_ver said:


> What is OC?


Owners' Circle at www.bmwusa.com.


----------



## borisivan (Aug 2, 2007)

x3eer said:


> Thank you for all your hard work, wcbimmer! :thumbup:


LOL yep. Excellent post.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

> If you eat at a 5 star restaurant (BMW in comparison to a Geo-Metro) I am SURE people do EXPECT much greater service, it's just par for the course.


I am sorry, but that is a stupid comparision. Compare manufacters that do Euro delivery and BMW, MB, Volvo are at the bottom of the rung compared to Ferrari, AM, Bently and a few other high end cars.

So on that scale, it is BMW that is the Metro....or for that matter should I get better service than you becuase my BMW costs 3 X as much as your BMW...no, not at all. I dont expect it and either should you. It is what it is and people have to start understanding that we are just getting a free ride back from Europe on a used car.


----------



## wcbimmer (Sep 11, 2007)

x3eer said:


> Thank you for all your hard work, wcbimmer! :thumbup:


No offense intended to the OP but sadly all too often we find that those with holier than thou attitudes turn out to be mere mortals just like the rest of us . . .

The bottom line is that we have purchased the car. It is _ours_. Some are ok with simply waiting until it gets here. That's ok for them and everyone should respect that is the decision that that person has made. For myself, until I see *my* car in my garage, I want to know where it is and when I can reasonably expect to take redelivery. I'm ok with what ever time delays are cause by the multiple variables that are out of the control of BMW. However, I make no apologies for wanting access to timely information so that I am aware of those delays.

If BMW can provide timely info on-line via OC, then that is awesome and enhances an already great ED program. :thumbup: But if I can only get timely information by subscribing to an on-line tracking service or by calling the Euro delivery desk, then guess what? That's what I'm going to take advantage of. Whether I paid $60K+ or merely $15K doesn't impact my desire to know where _my_ car is. I do hope that BMW improves the OC access to *timely* information. But do they have an obligation? Maybe, maybe not. :dunno: But it would be nice for us, and I would guess for the ever so helpful ladies at the Euro desk who handle our calls with so much understanding.

The issue is not with ED, the cost of the car or the fine people who work toward making our experience memorable. A great experience has the potential of being an awesome experience if a bit more attention was focused on timely access to info during the redelivery process. This is not a demand or an unrealistic expectation. Simply an observation. 

Just my two cents worth . . .


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

cosmos said:


> I am sorry, but that is a stupid comparision. Compare manufacters that do Euro delivery and BMW, MB, Volvo are at the bottom of the rung compared to Ferrari, AM, Bently and a few other high end cars.
> 
> So on that scale, it is BMW that is the Metro....or for that matter should I get better service than you becuase my BMW costs 3 X as much as your BMW...no, not at all. I dont expect it and either should you. It is what it is and people have to start understanding that we are just getting a free ride back from Europe on a used car.


Simply ... If a customer is NOT happy about something, YOU FIX THE PROBLEM. So, no it is NOT a "stupid" comparison. You and Jspira seem to be incredibly "fixated" on BMW and refuse to see anything other than BMW BMW BMW .. I hope that is working for you, as OBVIOUSLY it is NOT for other customers OF BMW.

I get tired of seeing posts like this, asking opinion and then some BMW junkie, is so rude and attacks a person on "their" opinion. Ok ... we get it .. you are BMW blind, and it's not going to change, but if customers have an "opinion" ... sorry it is JUST as valuable as yours, regardless how many times you are invited to some BMW event in EUROPE. Who cares .. if a customer has an opinion on BMW's service, or LACK thereof, IT IS VALID, and ANY business that cares about their BRAND would address the situation.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

aba030 said:


> It's not a matter of $50K. If I spent $3 for a product/service, I have a right to demand that this product/service be delivered to me. If you think you don't have a right to demand something which you've paid for, you're an absolute fool, and *I'll do business with you anytime*. Also, if you think BMW is charging me $50K for a $60K car, you're an idiot. How do you suppose the company stays in business?


Well Said .. !!!:thumbup::thumbup: Except, I WOULD NOT do business with someone who has that perception. Screw the customers opinion? Hello .. WHO DOES business like this? I would NEVER do a ED after reading posts on this forum. I can afford to go to Europe, when I WANT TO, and don't need BMW to get me there. I went back and forth on wether to do ED, and I am incredibly satisfied I did NOT DO IT, the extra waiting was not worth it to me, and YES, I would want to know WHERE my car was, and WHAT was happening to it. Simply, next time I purchase a car, I can always OPT for a different manufacturer!!!


----------



## Kevedward (Jul 11, 2007)

x3eer said:


> Thank you for all your hard work, wcbimmer! :thumbup:


+1 dude!


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

Darrenbmw said:


> Well Said .. !!!:thumbup::thumbup: Except, *I WOULD NOT do business with someone who has that perception*. Screw the customers opinion? Hello .. WHO DOES business like this? I would NEVER do a ED after reading posts on this forum. I can afford to go to Europe, when I WANT TO, and don't need BMW to get me there. I went back and forth on wether to do ED, and I am incredibly satisfied I did NOT DO IT, the extra waiting was not worth it to me, and YES, I would want to know WHERE my car was, and WHAT was happening to it. Simply, next time I purchase a car, I can always OPT for a different manufacturer!!!


Oh, I only meant I'll do business in terms of selling products to someone who won't demand that I need to deliver these products.


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

One of these days the shtbirds are going to reach critical mass and BMW will just shut the program down. The sense of entitlement from some on this board is grotesque.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Darrenbmw said:


> I went back and forth on wether to do ED, and I am incredibly satisfied I did NOT DO IT,


That would put you in the, hmmm - what is smaller than a minority? :dunno:


----------



## am_ver (Jul 12, 2005)

JSpira said:


> That would put you in the, hmmm - what is smaller than a minority? :dunno:


On the contrary, aren't ED buyers on the minority as compared to normal US dealership sale?!


----------



## fastjon (Jun 7, 2007)

sbgator90 said:


> This is exactly my point. Your calls have got your panties worked into a wad. What port did they take it to that there isn't another ship for the next 6 weeks? Wrong. Stay patient. It is highly unlikely it will go past 10 weeks total or the timeline that they have already laid out. The transporter will have several options to put your car to sea that Mona in ED won't be aware of and so can't speak to.


:thumbdwn: Thanks for the support-I'll throw out those wadded up panties and just sit on my thumbs. If I hadn't started emailing and calling my car would still be sitting in Nice-at least I got the ball rolling. And, the truck redirected from Zeebrugge to Bremerhaven. I too can't imagine no vessels available all of January (and, I'd like to know if my car missed a boat by sitting when it should have been immediately transported).

OK, I'll relax...my Z3 is still a great ride...who, if anyone, has a delivery on the West Coast that went to port in December? Inquiring minds would like to know.

All you guys have been fantastic in my first ED and even if I don't see the car until my birthday...3/21 (and that is a distinct possibility) I'll still do it again.

Jon


----------



## sdsanta (Apr 13, 2007)

Darrenbmw said:


> Well Said .. !!!:thumbup::thumbup: Except, I WOULD NOT do business with someone who has that perception. Screw the customers opinion? Hello .. WHO DOES business like this? I would NEVER do a ED after reading posts on this forum. I can afford to go to Europe, when I WANT TO, and don't need BMW to get me there. I went back and forth on wether to do ED, and I am incredibly satisfied I did NOT DO IT, the extra waiting was not worth it to me, and YES, I would want to know WHERE my car was, and WHAT was happening to it. Simply, next time I purchase a car, I can always OPT for a different manufacturer!!!


If you decide to buy a BMW and want it right away then ED is not for you. If you want to experience what my parents refer to as "the trip of a lifetime", visit the incredible Welt, have your car delivered to you spotlit on a revolving platform and then drive your own brand-new car, not some crappy rental, through amazing European countryside (and save some $$$'s in the process) than it's an experience you won't want to miss.

My car's at the port. I have no idea when it's going to clear customs, it may be a few days, it may be a week. I can't wait to get my car back. I occasionally call the 
ED department to see if they have an update. Would it be nice if BMW called me every 5 minutes and told me who my customs inspector was and which wheel well he was looking at? Of course it would. Do I expect them to do that? Of course I don't. BMW clearly explains in the ED literature that re-delivery will take 8 to 10 weeks. Nowhere does it state that BMW will provide updates of the car's position long the way. The fact that I can track the boat makes for a fun pasttime during the waiting period, but as far as I am concerned BMW is doing excactly what they promised to do: seeing that my car is re-delivered to me within an approximate 8 - 10 week window.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

am_ver said:


> On the contrary, aren't ED buyers on the minority as compared to normal US dealership sale?!


I would like to know this too, I HIGHLY DOUBT most people go to Europe, but I'd like to see facts on this. I am sure Jspira will have them, too. :rofl:


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

aba030 said:


> Oh, I only meant I'll do business in terms of selling products to someone who won't demand that I need to deliver these products.


Ok, I am with you then. Wouldn't that be an easy account to have.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

hugh1850 said:


> One of these days the shtbirds are going to reach critical mass and BMW will just shut the program down. *The sense of entitlement from some on this board is grotesque.*




:dunno::dunno: Expecting service is now "a sense of entitlement"? :tsk::tsk:


----------



## hugh1850 (Jun 20, 2003)

Darrenbmw said:


> [/B]
> 
> :dunno::dunno: Expecting service is now "a sense of entitlement? :tsk::tsk:


Expecting service over and above what is contracted? Yes.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

hugh1850 said:


> *Expecting service over and above what is contracted? Yes.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I guess that's a matter of perception of contract. It seems most of the people here are only asking for inormation on where the car is, and when it's coming, and IMO (opinion) "that" is NOT over and above. But, again it's a matter of perception.


----------



## aba030 (Jun 20, 2007)

sdsanta said:


> If you decide to buy a BMW and want it right away then ED is not for you. If you want to experience what my parents refer to as "the trip of a lifetime", visit the incredible Welt, have your car delivered to you spotlit on a revolving platform and then drive your own brand-new car, not some crappy rental, through amazing European countryside (and save some $$$'s in the process) than it's an experience you won't want to miss.
> 
> My car's at the port. I have no idea when it's going to clear customs, it may be a few days, it may be a week. I can't wait to get my car back. I occasionally call the
> ED department to see if they have an update. Would it be nice if BMW called me every 5 minutes and told me who my customs inspector was and which wheel well he was looking at? Of course it would. Do I expect them to do that? Of course I don't. BMW clearly explains in the ED literature that re-delivery will take 8 to 10 weeks. *Nowhere does it state that BMW will provide updates of the car's position long the way.* The fact that I can track the boat makes for a fun pasttime during the waiting period, but as far as I am concerned BMW is doing excactly what they promised to do: seeing that my car is re-delivered to me within an approximate 8 - 10 week window.


Several folks in this thread keep pointing to the fact that BMW does not promise to provide updates on re-delivery status, so it's foolish for us to expect this of them. Do you expect there to be any gas in your car when you pick it up? I don't see BMW promising this. Would you be upset if your car didn't start when you arrived to pick it up? Well, my response would be tough luck, BMW never said you'll get gas in your car. How about transmission fluid? Brake fluid? BMW doesn't explicitly say these fluids will be in your car. I could go on and on, but the general point is when someone buys a product, this person has every right to expect some level of service (even if it's not explicitly written in a contract).

Nobody here is saying we expect BMW to provide status on things out of their control or to provide us with status updates every hour, we're simply saying there's nothing wrong with calling the ED department periodically to get an update.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

aba030 said:


> Several folks in this thread keep pointing to the fact that BMW does not promise to provide updates on re-delivery status, so it's foolish for us to expect this of them. Do you expect there to be any gas in your car when you pick it up? I don't see BMW promising this. Would you be upset if your car didn't start when you arrived to pick it up? Well, my response would be tough luck, BMW never said you'll get gas in your car. How about transmission fluid? Brake fluid? BMW doesn't explicitly say these fluids will be in your car. I could go on and on, but the general point is when someone buys a product, this person has every right to expect some level of service (even if it's not explicitly written in a contract).
> 
> Nobody here is saying we expect BMW to provide status on things out of their control or to provide us with status updates every hour, we're simply saying there's nothing wrong with calling the ED department periodically to get an update.


:thumbup::thumbup: +1


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

sdsanta said:


> If you decide to buy a BMW and want it right away then ED is not for you. If you want to experience what my parents refer to as "the trip of a lifetime", visit the incredible Welt, have your car delivered to you spotlit on a revolving platform and then drive your own brand-new car, not some crappy rental, through amazing European countryside (and save some $$$'s in the process) than it's an experience you won't want to miss.
> 
> My car's at the port. I have no idea when it's going to clear customs, it may be a few days, it may be a week. I can't wait to get my car back. I occasionally call the
> ED department to see if they have an update. Would it be nice if BMW called me every 5 minutes and told me who my customs inspector was and which wheel well he was looking at? Of course it would. Do I expect them to do that? Of course I don't. BMW clearly explains in the ED literature that re-delivery will take 8 to 10 weeks. Nowhere does it state that BMW will provide updates of the car's position long the way. The fact that I can track the boat makes for a fun pasttime during the waiting period, but as far as I am concerned BMW is doing excactly what they promised to do: seeing that my car is re-delivered to me within an approximate 8 - 10 week window.


I completely agree with the sentiments in the above posting. I too was antsy when it took 7 weeks for my redelivery, and the "black-hole" at VPC did not help my "antysyness" (if there is such a word!). But I was patient and ultimately the car showed up at my dealership. I knew that it would take about 8 weeks for BMW to get my car to me, and by golly, they got it to me within that timeframe.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

am_ver said:


> On the contrary, aren't ED buyers on the minority as compared to normal US dealership sale?!


Yes but my comment was meant to connote that the poster, in being happy he did not do European Delivery, would be in a minority on this forum, not elsewhere.


----------

